
Show HN: GIF meme generator to add text to GIFs - justswim
https://www.kapwing.com/gif-meme-generator
======
zichy
In what way is writing text on GIFs a meme? It's not even _on_ the GIF, it's
above. If you want to caption an (animated) image for social media, please
just use normal text comments. They are way more accessible.

~~~
pheldagryph
Well, putting the text in the image file itself makes the text+image combo
easily portable between services. It lowers the barrier for others to share
the content, with their own techno-tribes.

I guess this why the 'meme' form is so prevalent, today.

